# Any experience of this ECU remap firm?



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

ChipTuners home page

The headquarters is near us in Ipswich, and the web site shows dealers nationwide.

However you never know how good a remapper is until you use them, so it would be nice if someone else has already used them with good results.

TIA

LGC


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Greycat,,, If you add your location to your profile it helps. Then others may see where you are and could suggest other companies..
Mine was done local in Staffordshire over 3 years ago, well pleased with it. MPG as unchanged but the extra torque for the hills is vary better..
I was very lucky as my son was having his car done at the time and the "tuner guy" offered to do mine for £100 !! So had it done and went for a test drive as well before payment,..


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Steve,

I should respectfully point out that my post said "near us in Ipswich".
[A subtle clue.]

Also, the company has a nationwide franchise system so anybody living south of Glasgow/Edinburgh all the way down to Exeter has potential access to this firm.

So - anyone used this firm/franchise or a good remapper within striking distance of Ipswich?

Cheers

LGC


----------

